
Microsoft employees pissed over company's connection to ICE - deegles
https://boingboing.net/2018/06/18/microsoft-employees-pissed-ove.html
======
core-questions
> But hey: it isn't January anymore and Microsoft in June, 2018 is looking a
> little bit like IBM back in the 1930s.

This is obscenely hyperbolic, cheapens the Holocaust, and is just plain wrong.

ICE has a legal mandate, well-established, to perform enforcement of the
normal and just laws of the nation, focused on immigration law. They're not
jack-booted thugs rounding citizens up for gas chambers, they're police
officers rounding up criminals. Yes, you're a criminal if you're in the
country illegally.

> Under the Trump Administration's direction, ICE and other Homeland Security
> entities have been busy breaking up families, emotionally scarring thousands
> of innocent kids, and driving their anguished caretakers into cages, or
> worse, to suicide.

The policies of breaking up families aren't new. We don't put children in jail
cells! Using the word "cages" is emotionally manipulative - they're jail
cells, which is where we put people that break the law. Entering the country
illegally is breaking the law, plain and simple.

> That Microsoft's Azure cloud computing services are helping such villainy
> along, in any capacity, might be good in the short-term, for the company's
> bottom line, but the optics are shit.

Supplying IT services to the federal government for the enforcement of laws is
not villainy. Writing articles that intend to punish a company for taking a
totally reasonable business decision is more villainous, especially if you're
going to compare it to supporting Nazi Germany. Yikes.

~~~
deegles
> legal mandate, well-established, to perform enforcement of the normal and
> just laws of the nation

There is no law on the books justifying separation.[0]

> Using the word "cages" is emotionally manipulative

Border Patrol themselves say it's "not inaccurate" to call them cages. [1]

> they're jail cells

Oh, everything is ok then.

[0] [https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/justify-separating-kids-
pare...](https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/justify-separating-kids-parents-
border-tolerance-bannon/story?id=55946718) [1]
[https://twitter.com/CBSThisMorning/status/100869550237907763...](https://twitter.com/CBSThisMorning/status/1008695502379077637)

~~~
core-questions
> There is no law on the books justifying separation.

So are you saying you want children to be places into jail cells?

> Border Patrol themselves say it's "not inaccurate" to call them cages.

There's bars, yep. Did you think it was going to be a Holiday Inn that they
put these people up in?

> Oh, everything is ok then.

No, the situation is terrible, and costs taxpayers millions. They should all
just be sent back immediately upon capture. The whole thing is a waste of time
and money.

